# Bristlenose Pleco Stocking Question



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Adult BNs are about 6" so I wouldn't keep one in less than a 36" tank, personally. Especially since, as with all plecos, they're little poop factories.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, males will reach 6", females will be smaller in my experience. Not even all males get that big, my albino males tend to get bigger than my calicos; and silvertips are the smallest. You can probably keep one adult in each of those tanks, or a few juvies for a while.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't think BNPs got bigger than 4-5" tops. The ones I have breeding are barely 3".

As far as waste, remember that they'd be the only fish in the tank.
If you think these tanks are too small for even one, which shrimp safe animal (and how many) do you suggest to keep algae off the glass? And don't say ME! 

ottos, nerites, ???


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ezcry4t3d said:


> ottos, nerites, ???


IMO either of those would be better choices.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

My L144's are only about 3 to 3.5" tops, body size which doesn't include fins. I would not put a bristlenose in a tank under 20G. Your tanks look like the perfect setups for otos.


----------



## CichlidHead (Jan 11, 2009)

Drop the plecos in the tank untill its clean then remove them and do a water change. Or get a snail that doesnt make 1000's of babies.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

It takes years for BNP's to reach adult size. My two 4 inch males took two years to get there. I actually have 3 growing out in my 15 gallon long right now and it'll be a year before I can put them in with my cichlids in my 125 gallon. I'd say 1 in the 10 gallon and 2 in the 15 gallon and when they get big sell them.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

CichlidHead said:


> Drop the plecos in the tank untill its clean then remove them and do a water change.


Agreed! 

They do grow very slowly, and as you have the juvies now anyway - what else will you do with them? I'd drop around a dozen into each tank and let them grow up some. Those tanks look excellent for growing some BNP! Feed them some blanched veggies when the algae subsides. Once they reach around 2" they will be big enough to trade in at a LFS, or auction at a Fish Club meeting. But, until they grow up a little, what else can you do with them? (Unless you want to feed them to a large Angelfish - Oscar - or Pike Cichlid?)

As most of their poop is from algae grazing, your shrimp may still break it down further and find you'll not get that much accumulating.

Later I'd add nerite snails.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I wouldn't try feeding them to cichlids once they get bigger. Their body armour and spines may cause problems with the mouths of the predators.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Rod Hay
Use the tanks to grow out the fry. You'll be able to keep them in there for a good while. I've had mine BNs for 6 months and they're still little and look lost in my 29g. All that algae - they'll soon clear it up for you. Just ensure to feed them once its all gone


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. I've put 6 fry in each of the tanks (there's at least 4 more in my 90, probably more) to let them try clearing the algae. They're working at it very hard, but they're only 1/2" long (smaller than adult RCS) so I think it'll be a while before they make a dent in clearing the glass. Don't worry, I feed my shrimp a variety of foods and fresh veggies, so they won't be limited to starving on algae alone. They also won't be getting fed to cichlids or anything else. 
In a few months when the weather warms up for shipping purposes I'll probably be posting these fry up for sale, there's certainly no way I can house all 16+ of them long-term.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It takes years for BNP's to reach adult size.


My 6" BN is a year old. She had a lightly stocked, heavily planted 46gal to grow out in. It had been algae-encrusted when I moved her in at 1" size. She cleaned it out in 2 days.

My only point is give them plenty of space and food and they'll grow faster.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Not to take this thread OT.... but what algae do BNP eat and not eat?

SteveU


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> My 6" BN is a year old. She had a lightly stocked, heavily planted 46gal to grow out in. It had been algae-encrusted when I moved her in at 1" size. She cleaned it out in 2 days.
> 
> My only point is give them plenty of space and food and they'll grow faster.


That's opposite to my experience. I had my 2 BNP's in a 125 gallon that was heavily planted and lightly stocked. Took me 3 years, and the one male that is left (one died mysteriously this year) is still only 4 inches. There is the problem that the "common" BNP is comprised of several different species, so some grow bigger than others and faster too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

GTR said:


> Not to take this thread OT.... but what algae do BNP eat and not eat?
> 
> SteveU


Will eat: Green dust algae, brown algae and any softer species

Will not eat: BBA, BGA, Green spot algae


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's opposite to my experience. I had my 2 BNP's in a 125 gallon that was heavily planted and lightly stocked. Took me 3 years, and the one male that is left (one died mysteriously this year) is still only 4 inches. There is the problem that the "common" BNP is comprised of several different species, so some grow bigger than others and faster too.


I think that your point about genetics playing a huge role in determining eventual size is definitely on point. 

BUT- to relate it back to the OP, neither a 10 or 15gal tank is going to be big enough for an adult BNP; even one of the smaller ones that maxed out at 4" would still be much too large. 

As a temporary grow-out tank I think the setup should work, though, as long as water is changed religiously for them. :icon_smil


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think that your point about genetics playing a huge role in determining eventual size is definitely on point.
> 
> BUT- to relate it back to the OP, neither a 10 or 15gal tank is going to be big enough for an adult BNP; even one of the smaller ones that maxed out at 4" would still be much too large.
> 
> As a temporary grow-out tank I think the setup should work, though, as long as water is changed religiously for them. :icon_smil


I think I probably have genetics that are on the smaller side. I've had these Short-fin Calico BNPs for right at 6 months. When I got them, they were 1.25" measuring their full length with fins. Now they are almost exactly 3" full length with fins. I can assure you that they are VERY well fed ever since I received them. Fresh zucchini, kale, algae wafers, and shrimp pellets every couple days. Nothing goes hungry in my tanks from plecos to gobies to shrimp and snails.

You're right on the OP, I was really asking for input if I could keep any of the babies for their entire life in my two small tanks. The answer is resoundingly no, so I'll be selling all of them. (I may keep one female for my 90 and sell the second male that is in there, no sense in having 2 males I think)

I will definitely keep up with my water changes and keep a close eye on the tanks till the glass is cleaned up, then I'll find new homes for all these fry.

If anyone wants on the waiting list for when I'm ready to ship these fry just send me a PM. I'll probably be selling the fry cheap with a moderately high S/H fee so I hopefully don't end up having to send out 16 boxes. :icon_mrgr


----------

